# 2. FTP Zugang einrichten



## Bicko (27. April 2005)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Wir haben Windows 2003 Server laufen. Dort ist der IIS installiert. Nun moechte mein Kollege gerne FTP Zugang zu einem Ordner haben. Es gibt aber bereits einen Zugang, wir moechten diesen aber nicht benutzen sondern vielmehr einen 2. Zugang einrichten der nur den Zugang zu einem bestimmten Ordner gewaehrt. 

Ich moechte naemlich nicht, dass die Leute in all den anderen Ordnern rumschnueffeln koennen oder diese auch nur sehen. Nun ist es natuerlich so, dass ich nicht einfach eine 2. FTP Seite einrichten kann, da dann gemeckert wird das die IP Adresse bereits der anderen FTP Seite zugewiesen wurde.

Wie kann ich das denn dann umsetzen?


Ich habe noch ein weiteres Problem fuer das ich vergeblich eine Loesung suche.
Wir haben eine Domain die Momentan auf dem 1. Server geschaltet ist. Nun moechte ich gerne 2 Subdomains einrichten, die aber jeweils auf 2 anderen Servern liegen soll. Ist so etwas umsetzbar? Wir benutzen wie bereits gesagt Windows 2003 Server mit IIS und haben 1 oeffentliche IP.

Kennt Ihr ansonsten gute Seiten, die mir helfen koennten bei meinen 2 Problemen?

Vielen Dank im voraus fuer Eure Hilfe.

Gruss Bicko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. April 2005)

Also ich kenn das bei FTP-Servern so, dass man bestimmte User auf bestimmte Verzeichnisse beschraenken kann. Jedoch beschraenkt sich meine Erfahrung auf FTP-Server unter Linux.
Theoretisch sollte sowas doch eigentlich auch mit diesem IIS moeglich sein, oder nicht


----------



## Bicko (27. April 2005)

Ich vermute mal auch, das ich das so einrichten muss, aber bekomme das irgendwie nicht so recht hin. Ich habe jetzt mal versucht einen neuen User einzurichten. Der Ordner fuer den User liegt innerhalb des Standardordners (hier z.B. web) Ich habe nun den neuen User das Recht fuer den Unterordner zugewiesen, aber er kann nach belieben auch in die anderen Ordner springen. Keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. April 2005)

Möglicherweise wird folgender Link Dir helfen:
http://www.administrator.de/FTP-Server_%FCber_IIS_-_Anmeldung_mit_AD-Benutzerkonten%3F.html

Eine Frage habe ich aber dennoch, wo ist der SysAdmin der das System verwaltet (und auch verwalten kann)? Sollte der das nicht einstellen?

Oder darf ich wieder ein altes Lied anstimmen: »Wo sind nur die System-Administratoren hin?«


----------

